# Lowest cost GSM network provider for STD calling?



## aryan.838 (Jun 22, 2012)

Actually i am going to move to tamil Nadu while my family lives in UP(E) now I want to buy a new sim which has lowest possible STD tarrifs(On-net). Later on I will ask my family members to switch to that network.
Thanks..


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 22, 2012)

Most service providers have some STD rate cutters, u could opt for it.
Like in my case-airtel has a pack for 28 bucks in which all std calls are charged at 40p/m, valid for a month. In my experience, it saves a lot..!!!


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey!
You Should Go For Uninor...It Is Very Cheaper Than Other Network...!!! It Give You Best Network Coverage As Well As Good Talktime....!!!!!Must Must Go For This....!! I am Using The Same...!!!


----------



## kisame (Jun 23, 2012)

Almost every operator provides per second plans.If u r comfortable,go for them.


----------

